# Biothane Tracking Line sources



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out www.allthingsbiothane.com Don't know what her prices are for a tracking line, but Martha is a super lady and berner owner/breeder.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

nice website Betty!!!
LOVE the collapsible cart!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What length are you looking at for that price? We need a new one too.

Oops, just re-read your post. 

Does the biothane get slippery when wet?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought one last year and that was the going price.
I still like the nylon one I got from J&J dog supplies.
I've been tracking weekly for about a year now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> nice website Betty!!!
> LOVE the collapsible cart!


 
She's very active in carting with her berners as well as showing. If you want something in biothane she's really good at working with you to do what you have in mind.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Found a great guy http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/315857-biothane-bud-win-leashes-lines.html


----------

